# buffer overflow blocked



## marilor82 (Jan 7, 2009)

hi, I have the problem with a virus. I'm running McAfee 8.5 in different computers in my company running with windows xp sp2. McAfee displays this message C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe:KERNEL32.LoadLibraryA and even if i went on safe mode and deleted the viruses. When I run windows in normal mode, McAfee displays the same window with these messages. I don't know what to do anymore, but the computers have slown down. If anyone can help me, i'll really appreciate it.


----------



## WidowMkR (May 7, 2008)

hi marilor82!

Please follow this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
And then post in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Removal help

Thanks


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello, marilor82 -

If you're running McAfee at a company, are you using an Enterprise edition? I would imagine that should come with tech support from McAfee. is it fully patched and up to date?

Our malware removal section is typically for the home user, not for a company with many machines. You may want to ask for help at the McAfee forums.

http://forums.mcafeehelp.com/

Or their small business support:

http://www.mcafee.com/us/small/support/index.html


----------

